# Anyone seal boxes with polyurethane?



## Rte66bees (Oct 5, 2015)

I will say that I used it my first year. Three coats. Was cracking and peeling the next year.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Like many great ideas, this one gets wrecked on the reefs of reality. Moisture released by the cluster has to go somewhere. Seal the outside tight - moisture proof - and the coating will peel in short order. Don't think of painting a beehive like painting a house. Houses don't release moisture like a hive of bees.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

You can use poly, but ask anyone with a boat how long the varnish lasts on the "brightwork". Oddly enough everyone I know leaves the teak unfinished for some reason....

The only version I would use is spar urethane, designed for use in full sun, and even it will probably need to be repaired every couple years.

Much easier to stick with good exterior latex, it usually lasts 7 years or more, and can easily be painted over again.

The bees will eventually pretty much waterproof the insides of the hive, but it takes a few years, and in the mean time you have the water vapor the bees produce to deal with.

Peter


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I have several that are 8 or 9 years old. Quality of the product makes the difference. If too thick it will crack just like house or a car paint job.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I made a bunch of two story nucs a few years back and finished with spar varnish. They've held up pretty well although they're not always "full time". They look nice too. Not sure I would do it again as the time invested was higher by a little but it was fun.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I use Helmsman. Americasbeekeeper is correct though - not too thick. I put 3 coats on - each after the previous is fully dry. I have had some of my boxes 8 years or more now - they have needed one recoat in that time. Others that I wasn't patient with only lasted a couple of years before needing to be recoated. 

It is probably more work in the long run - but I like the way it looks. Plus, my kids 'paint' the hives for me before they are stained - so I can't really paint over their 'art'.


----------



## BattenkillJB (May 9, 2012)

I have used water based clear exterior UV protected urethane for years in upstate NY and it works great. I do not coat the interior. I would not recommend oil based spar varnishes for many reasons including bee health since vapors last for months.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Helmsman spar urethane has held up well on the supers that aren't always out, not so good on the brood boxes and stands- less than four years and some are degraded pretty badly. I can't be real specific because it is only last year that I started marking boxes with what I used and the date, so that I can track it.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I've been disappointed with how long it lasts, 2 to 3 years, and then it's a mess to try and fix and repaint. Stopped using it about a month ago, everything will now be Valspar Stormcoat. Much easier to repaint later, don't know how long it will last yet....


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

All my equipment is beat and/or used. Been using the fence and barn paint. It's cheap, dries quick, and is livestock safe.
A gallon goes a long long way on bee hives.


----------

